# Webern, Berg, Bartok and Schoenberg - best recordings?



## apbsen

Which recordings of the *orchestral works* by Webern, Berg, Bartok and Schoenberg are highly recommended?

I have heard som recordings by Boulez, Abbado and von Karajan...but what are other essential recordings by these composers?

Only orchestral works, please 

Anyone have good suggestions (Rattle, Levine etc.)?

Recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DavidA

Karajan's recordings of the new Viennese school are pretty compulsory, especially as an introduction. I must confess to not liking this much but HvK almost persuades me.
As to Bartok - Argerich in the piano concertos (1&3)
Richter in no 2
Anda or Kocis is all three.
Concerto for Orchestra and music for strings, percussion and Celeste - Reiner.


----------



## Couac Addict

Schoenberg:
Gurrelieder - Chailly/Berlin Radio Symphony
Verklärte Nacht - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Erwartung - Levin/Met Opera
Pierrot Lunaire - Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pelleas und Melisande - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Chamber Symphony no.1 - Chailly/Concertgebouw
Five Orchestral Pieces - Dorati/London Symphony
Variations for orchestra - Boulez/BBC Symphony

Webern:
Passacaglia - Boulez/Berlin Philharmonic
Symphony - Boulez/Berlin Philharmonic
Variations for orchestra - Abbado/Vienna Philharmonic

Bartok:
Bluebeard's castle - Fischer/Hungarian State 
Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer/Budapest Festival
Concerto for orchestra - Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic

Berg:
Wozzeck - Dohnanyi/Vienna Philharmonic
Lulu - Boulez/Paris Opera
Three pieces for orchestra - Abbado/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## GioCar

Couac Addict said:


> Bartok:
> Bluebeard's castle - Fischer/Hungarian State
> Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer/Budapest Festival
> Concerto for orchestra - Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic


I would add the Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta - Boulez/Chicago SO

Actually the whole Bartok/Boulez DG box set is very good IMO


----------



## Mahlerian

Dohnanyi's renditions of the Webern Symphony and Passacaglia are superb as well, although the Boulez DG set is great.

I'd also recommend Simon Rattle's Berlin Philharmonic recording of the full orchestral arrangement of the Chamber Symphony if you find the original version a little astringent for your tastes.

For Schoenberg's Concertos, I'd recommend Uchida/Cleveland/Boulez and Hahn/Swedish RSO/Salonen.


----------



## GreenMamba

Mutter's DG recording of the Berg Violin Concerto is one of my favorite CDs.

I agree with David A about Reiner's Bartok.


----------



## Alfacharger

Maybe find a copy of this recording!


----------



## Ukko

How did Bartók get mixed up with that crowd?


----------



## Couac Addict

Ukko said:


> How did Bartók get mixed up with that crowd?


Quite right. How did that _Mean Streets_ Bartok kid get mixed up with the sweet Wagnerian Schoenberg boy? ut:


----------



## dgee

The Gergiev Bluebeard is good - it's not solely orchestral but listen to it anyway.


----------

